# James Bond Look Radio Controlled Watch



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Not sure if this is legal but I will paste this link here, if not I am sure the mods will un-paste it just as fast!









But I spotted this watch on fleabay.....I like the style of these Omega watches (pity it hasnt got dagger hands).....this is obviously to pay "homage" to the seamaster







but the radio controlled bit got my interest, never seen this style before with RC.....also the date/day function controlled by the second hand and the buttons is unique to me, seriously thinking of this, what do you all think?

I like the fact its not marked up on the dial to try and fake it as an Omega.

Best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Certainly different...

Shame the casing is knackered


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's definitely different







wonder if it's got a special function of being able to communicate with rocks


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes well the grammar could be slightly better......but hey.....its a cheap watch!









Really quite tempted.......oh OK.....very tempted.......bugger it, I'm so easy!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats it then......I got one....well will have one when it gets here.

Why do I keep buying all these bloody watches?????


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Only problem that I see is the fact that it doesn't specify which transmitter it is designed to receive.

If its Rugby, then all well and good.....if its DFC in Germany, reception in UK may be patchy.....worse still if its Boulder, Colorado....well.....it'll probably be right occasionally!!

Roger


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Roger, Yes I understand your concern and it isnt clear from the description I agree, but I decided to take the chance anyway......hell! its only money!









Turns out, it received the signals fine, as indicated by the instructions and hand movements.....you can also reset it for european time zones, but whether this means if you do it chnages to the German atomic clock.....who knows? But it certainly works over here. The instructions are fairly clear and only in English so maybe this indicates the rugby transponder version?

But the watch itself feels extrememely well made, I have paid more than the Â£35 I bid for the watch for just a bracelet before, and this bracelet feels excellent, solid links and virtually no play, very impressed. It is a little thicker than the average diver ( no offence to any sub aqua members here







) at 13.72mm but the overall diameter of 42mm carries it off no problem. It weighs 163 gms.

Overall I couldn't be more happy with it......well I could, if it were solar or kinetic powered, but then of course I suppose it would have cost another Â£50 or so?

This time fleabay has come up trumps, well recommended this offer.

Best regards David


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

David,

I am pleased that it has worked out well for you.

Roger


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Roger, Yes I understand your concern and it isnt clear from the description I agree, but I decided to take the chance anyway......hell! its only money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went for one as well - I bid Â£25 and was accepted! At Â£25 it's an extreme bargain! Very well made - I have no idea how they do it for the price even in China









Nobby


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes I agree, I was ready for a dissapointment but as you say, nice watch and how they do it for the money makes me feel almost guilty.....ok..no it doesnt, but you should! Â£10 cheaper than me.....bollocks to that , I think I'll buy another


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Yes I agree, I was ready for a dissapointment but as you say, nice watch and how they do it for the money makes me feel almost guilty.....ok..no it doesnt, but you should! Â£10 cheaper than me.....bollocks to that , I think I'll buy another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Offer him Â£15 and see what happens!


----------

